# Cub Cadet slt 1054 vt - blades bog down



## Nancy (Nov 3, 2014)

Mower blades were slowing down when under the least little grass. Discovered a bad pulley/spindle - replaced it. All deck spindles and pulleys working fine, spring tensioner good, new belt, new blades. Still happening. With hubby on tractor, blades engaged, me walking along beside - engine speed stays constant, blades slow and belt slows - no squealing from belt. Does this sound like the electric clutch needs to be replaced? Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------

